# BNR Cat-less DOWN PIPE



## 18Redline (Jun 5, 2018)

Ordered my downpipe from BNR on Tuesday. Has anyone else ordered one? Does anyone currently have a catless downpipe installed on a 2ng gen?? What are the noticeable differences with the downpipe and tweaked bnr tune?? Im currently just tuned, what kind of differences should I notice after installing the downpipe, and getting the tune tweaked?


----------



## mean buzzen half dozen (May 13, 2018)

The turbo should spool faster and get boost faster.


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

and its louder lol usually alot louder


----------



## 18Redline (Jun 5, 2018)

HBCRUZE2017 said:


> and its louder lol usually alot louder


Oh it was definitely an ear opener lol


----------



## cruzestout (Oct 9, 2017)

Are you running the stock muffler aswell?


----------



## RoninDusette (Aug 21, 2018)

I am running the catless downpipe and midpipe, but from zzp, and after the midpipe it's stock except I do have an exhaust cutout with an electronic valve. The rumble was immediately noticeable. It has a lot more low-end grunt to the exhaust note, but I am VERY quiet if I don't get on it. Very good sleeper status for that. You will notice some faster spool, but don't expect to see too many power gains until it's tuned, as that is how the ECM is made (torqued-based controller, limited by whatever it's set to, and will not make more than that until it's reflashed and told to do so.). Even then, just for the noise and some quicker spool, i cannot recommend it enough, regardless of which company made it.


----------

